# la PSP KILLEUSE DE L'iPod ?



## vampire1976 (21 Septembre 2005)

Si Apple compte sortir un iPod Vidéo, j'espère qu'il ne sera pas aussi réduit que l'écran de l'iPod normal... Car face a la PSP j'ai peur que cela ne fasse rien d'autre qu'un flop...

Je suis pas pro SONY, mais bon, la PSP est attirente quand même, bien que...

Les cartes mémoires vis a vis du prix de base de la PSP soient excessivement chers remarque et au final on en arrive a bien plus cher qu'un iPod... Donc pensez-vous que la PSP puisse lui faire de l'ombre ?


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour moi la PSP n'est qu'une console, et son utilisation en tant que matériel multimédia n'est que du gadget, même si ça remplit la même fonction qu'un ipod. Le iPod n'est concu QUE pour lire du multimédia, et si jamais Apple sort un iPod vidéo, soit il y aura un modèle exprès, soit les firmwares seront remis à jour (j'ai vu ca sur je ne sais plus quel site, certains ipod peuvent lire des vidéos encodées dans un format spécial).

Enfin je pense que même sur une PSP l'écran est trop petit pour de la vidéo, tu te vois dans le train regarder un film sur un écran si petit qua ca ? 

Même si les constructeurs ont tendance à regrouper beaucoup de fonctions, chaque appareil a son utilisation : les portables (PC ou Mac) remplissent très bien la fonction vidéo, alors pourquoi se péter les yeux sur un écran ridicule ?
C'est comme les vidéos sur les téléphones portables, tu t'amuses avec pendant 2 semaines et après... ben la qualité quand tu le transmet sur un ordi est tellement minable que tu te dis soit c'est un caméscope soit j'arrête les vidéos.

En conclusion, ipod = musique ; PSP/niontendoDS = jeux ; ordis = ben vidéos son et jeux lol mais c'est pas pareil, c'est un ordi et c'est concu pour tout faire (sauf les toast le matin, quoique ca dépend si c'est un pentium 4 ou un powerbook aussi lol )


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> la PSP KILLEUSE DE L'iPod?



Mais j'espere bien!!!!!!!
Que la PSP ou n'importe quoi d'autre fasse disparaitre l'ipod, bordel, moi je n'attends que ça, parce que la vraiment, le petit gadget tout blanc je peux plus le voir en peinture...

voila, c'etait mon avis, bonne journee...


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'espere bien!!!!!!!
> Que la PSP ou n'importe quoi d'autre fasse disparaitre l'ipod, bordel, moi je n'attends que ça, parce que la vraiment, le petit gadget tout blanc je peux plus le voir en peinture...
> 
> voila, c'etait mon avis, bonne journee...




Ben tu pourrais au moins expliquer pourquoi... Parce que c'est bizarre que ca marche autant, c'est pas qu'un produit de mode. L'ergonomie, la facilité d'utilisation, tu y a pensé. Pour moi, au niveau navigation et simplicité y'a vraiment pas mieux. Pa besoin de sytème à icone comme font d'autre constructeurs. Et la vidéo bouffe vraiment trop de batterie.


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

La PSP ne sera jamais un iPod Killer dans l'état actuel de la machine. Autonomie trop réduite et carte mémoire trop cher ce qui rend la machine hors de prix pour la plupart des utilisations multimédia.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Bof...
A-t-on vraiment besoin de ces appareils qui à force de vouloir faire tout en un font tout mal ?
En plus, vu la taille de l'écran... Autant jouer ou regarder des films chez soi ou sur un portable.

Donc, je garde mon iPod et si je m'ennuie dans les transports, je prend un LIVRE (sorte de console primitive mais dont les images générées dans la tête peuvent être grandioses)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

*Après*
les Blobs attaquent la plage 

Voici
les geeks envahissent le bar.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après*
> les Blobs attaquent la plage
> 
> Voici
> les geeks envahissent le bar.


  toute ma jeunesse   


PS : si y'a un modo qui passe, ça serait bien qu'il deplace ce sujet dans le forum adequat, sinon jeromemac va le louper


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après*
> les Blobs attaquent la plage
> 
> Voici
> les geeks envahissent le bar.



Rahhhhh, que de souvenirs...   



			
				Machine à coud'boules a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu pourrais au moins expliquer pourquoi...


 
Même demande... d'autant que l'iPod a (re)donné une notoriété à la Pomme, en plus de revenus certains.

A.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'espere bien!!!!!!!
> Que la PSP ou n'importe quoi d'autre fasse disparaitre l'ipod, bordel, moi je n'attends que ça, parce que la vraiment, le petit gadget tout blanc je peux plus le voir en peinture...
> 
> voila, c'etait mon avis, bonne journee...


Oui, explique-toi Bobby ! Et tout de suite !
Fait ammende honorable !
Entre en pénitence !
Car on ne critique pas le iPod !
Le iPod est beau, il est blanc et pur et sa parole est miel !
Toute critique te vaudra le tribunal populaire, pas moins !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toute ma jeunesse
> 
> 
> PS : si y'a un modo qui passe, ça serait bien qu'il deplace ce sujet dans le forum adequat, sinon jeromemac va le louper



Je ne vois pas de forum adéquat.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon op, dans réagissez.


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple compte sortir un iPod Vidéo, j'espère qu'il ne sera pas aussi réduit que l'écran de l'iPod normal... Car face a la PSP j'ai peur que cela ne fasse rien d'autre qu'un flop...
> 
> Je suis pas pro SONY, mais bon, la PSP est attirente quand même, bien que...
> 
> Les cartes mémoires vis a vis du prix de base de la PSP soient excessivement chers remarque et au final on en arrive a bien plus cher qu'un iPod... Donc pensez-vous que la PSP puisse lui faire de l'ombre ?



La cible de ces deux produits ne me semble pas être la même, de toutes façons.
Et les produits me paraissent difficilement comparables: la psp est avant tout une console de jeu avec des capacités multimédia, alors que l'ipod bin c'est un lecteur mp3. 
Alors c'est pas parce qu'il y a un casse brique et un jeu de réussite dans l'ipod que ça en fait une console de jeux 

Et si l'ipod devait devenir "vidéo", je pense que son intérêt serait surtout de se connecter à une télé ou un rétroprojecteur ou quelquechose dans ce style pour lire des films, oui, un peu comme l'archos  parce que regarder un film sur une lucarne d'ipod


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2005)

En plus quasiment aucun utilisateur de la PSP ne s'en sert pour regarder des films, donc la PSP c'est plutot un truc pour ado et l'iPod c'est pour les grands


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En plus quasiment aucun utilisateur de la PSP ne s'en sert pour regarder des films, donc la PSP c'est plutot un truc pour ado et l'iPod c'est pour les grands



Bah ça fait longtemps que je suis plus ado, mais y'a des jeux de la psp qui me font de l'oeil quand même  

Et inversément: quand je vois le nombre d'écouteurs blancs chez nos chères têtes blondes  je me dis que l'ipod c'est pas que pour les vioques 

Bref, personnellement: 
je souhaite jouer => j'achète une psp
je préfère écouter de la musique => je prends un nipod  même si la psp peut aussi passer des disques


----------



## geoffrey (21 Septembre 2005)

Bien sur, je caricaturais un peu, mais niveau portabilité, entre un nano et une psp, y'a pas photo !!


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi, je vous dit que le vrai IpodKiller, c'est la Ngage, de nokia :rateau: :casse:
Telephone, baladeur, console de jeu... et même cafetiere en option


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (21 Septembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple compte sortir un iPod Vidéo, j'espère qu'il ne sera pas aussi réduit que l'écran de l'iPod normal... Car face a la PSP j'ai peur que cela ne fasse rien d'autre qu'un flop...
> 
> Je suis pas pro SONY, mais bon, la PSP est attirente quand même, bien que...
> 
> Les cartes mémoires vis a vis du prix de base de la PSP soient excessivement chers remarque et au final on en arrive a bien plus cher qu'un iPod... Donc pensez-vous que la PSP puisse lui faire de l'ombre ?



la PSP ne peut pas 

1 - recevoir de disques durs
2 - accepter autre chose que des mini disques lasers ultra propriétaires
3 - des cartes mémoires onéreuses

et puis elle reste relativement grosse pour un objet à utiliser partout et au quotidien (une PSP dans la poche frontale de sa veste aie aie aie). 

Tout est là.


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

Et bien disons que ici, à Tokyo, je pense voir la différence entre les deux.

Rappellons que le Japon est le pays mère de Sony, et l'acheteur number ouane d'iPod dans le monde si je ne m'abuse.

1 - C'est vrai, ne nous voilons pas la face, ça a beau être très beau et très pratique, l'iPod, c'est quand même un phénomène de mode avant-tout.
Des lecteurs mp3 qui font petit hdd avec une interface correcte, une bonne capacité et pas trop laid, y en avait avant et y en a encore aujourd'hui.
Mais ils ne sont pas blancs (ou noirs maintenant), n'ont pas la petite pomme avec marqué iPod.

Un peu comme le coup des sacs Vuitton (non, ce n'est pas une légende). C'est de la qualité, c'est cher et c'est la mode.

2 - La PSP, quand le petit Japonais (oui ils sont aussi petits, ce n'est pas une légende non plus  ) prend le métro pour aller au boulot, ça dure souvent une heure, voire plus... beaucoup plus.
Il faut savoir que chaque jour c'est l'équivalent de toute la population française qui est déplacée en métro pour aller et revenir du boulot (et tout le tralala). Tokyo étant vraiment très grand le trajet de métro dure souvent longtemps. :sleep:

Mon point ? Oui bon j'y viens : Un lecteur mp3, c'est sympa, j'adore, j'en ai un, mais bon, même avec 4 gigas dessus, la musique pendant 1heure et demie, je sais pas pour vous, mais ça me saoule. Y a la solution bouquin bien sur, mais Toshiba n'a pas encore finit son prototype de papier électronique.
Alors y a la PSP, l'écran, même si relativement "petit" est néanmoins ironiquement grand pour une console portable (oubliez la Nintendo DS, c'est petit à coté), vu que ce dernier compose presque l'entiereté de la console. Au Japon tout le monde ayant toujours au moins un sac/sacoche/sac à main et j'en passe, le problème de portabilité est très vite résolu.
Regarder un film dans le métro, ça passe bien le temps, c'est tout à fait regardable, et si en plus on peut jouer parce que le retour des Power Rangers Vs Bioman XIII c'est un peu chiant à la longue, et bien c'est le top ! :love:


Voilà, alors forcément vous allez me dire "Mais on s'en fout, nous on est Français, on habite à Paris/un-trou-perdu  donc Tokyo on s'en bat les pastèques comme je battrais Chantal Goya." Et bah non ! Car c'est juste que ces produits ne sont pas fait en primauté pour vous, petits rustiques de la langues de Molière, donc forcéments, vous n'êtes qu'à moitié satisfaits pas ces produits ! Logique ! (gnagna l'iPod nano c'est trop cher, gna gna, la PSP c'est trop gros et c'est pour les gosses, et puis de toute façon PSP ou iPod je vais me le faire tirer dans le métro :rateau: )


Et bien je l'ai pondu mon pavé ! Merci à tous de m'avoir lu 

Sans rancune,c'est emprunt d'humour, j'espère que vous aurez compris.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oui, explique-toi Bobby ! Et tout de suite !
> Fait ammende honorable !
> Entre en pénitence !
> Car on ne critique pas le iPod !
> ...


 ok, ok, j'explique...

l'ipod a ramene du fric a apple?...  la belle affaire!! niveau porte monnaie ya que le mien qui soit digne d'interet a mes yeux...

l'ipod est vachement plus ergonomique/pratique/beau que ses concurrents? ... Trop cool pour ceux qui l'utilisent, perso je m'en bats les escalopes...

J'ai dit ce que j'ai dit parce que j'en ai plein le fondement d'entendre parler de l'ipod sans arret et d'en voir partout... Apple a reussi a elever cet objet au rang d'objet culte, je dis ok bien joue, mais personnellement je ne marche pas... C'est un baladeur numerique, rien de plus!! et des baladeurs numeriques yen a un paquet!!
cette sorte d'adoration pour un gadget me hérisse le poil, c'est plus fort que moi, maintenant quand je croise un homo industrialis avec des ecouteurs blancs visses aux etiquettes, j'ai envie de l'etrangler, j'y peux rien...

J'attends avec impatience le moment ou l'ipod se retrouvera classé dans les "gadgets qui ont bien marché au debut du XXIeme siecle"... parce que franchement ce n'est rien de plus, sauf qu'en plus, pour ma part, c'est un gadget qui me saoule...


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok, j'explique...
> 
> l'ipod a ramene du fric a apple?... la belle affaire!! niveau porte monnaie ya que le mien qui soit digne d'interet a mes yeux...
> 
> ...



Mais pourquoi tant de haine ? 
Tu ferais mieux de t'en prendre aux téléphones portables que tout le monde utilise n'importe où et comment 

Blague à part, ce n'est pas apple qui en a fait un objet culte, ce sont les utilisateurs, à faire des sites web à n'en plus finir (mon ipod à la montagne, mon ipod à la plage, etc...) Bon allez, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, y'a pas matière à en faire une montagne, enfin à mon avis...

Je vais finir par me demander si tu n'as pas subi le supplice de l'ipod pour lui en vouloir autant 

Enfin dernier point, j'ai un "vieil" ipod (je sais c'est mal, je devrai avoir le nouveau !) et le système de navigation est franchement génial et te permet, en parfaite symbiose avec itunes, d'accéder très rapidement à n'importe quel morceau; je n'ai vu ça sur aucun autre baladeur mp3.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est un baladeur numerique, rien de plus!! et des baladeurs numeriques yen a un paquet!!


Ben personne ne dit autre chose sauf que pour la personne qui a envie d'un baladeur numérique, il se trouve que les iPods sont très bien foutus.
Pas obligé d'être un "adorateur béa" pour pouvoir apprécié un petit objet ergonomique, pratique, joli.





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> cette sorte d'adoration pour un gadget me hérisse le poil, c'est plus fort que moi, maintenant quand je croise un homo industrialis avec des ecouteurs blancs visses aux etiquettes, j'ai envie de l'etrangler, j'y peux rien...



C'est bien d'avoir des choses qui te choque, que tu sois encore un rebelle avec des tas de projets...


(p.s. si quelqu'un pouvait prévenir les autorités pendant que je l'occupe, si on ne fait rien, nous aurons des meurtres d'iPodeur sur la conscience.  )


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par me demander si tu n'as pas subi le supplice de l'ipod pour lui en vouloir autant



héhéhé, je ne vois pas d'autre explications.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2005)

je vous avouerai qu'on ne parle pas ici d'un sujet qui me tienne particulierement a coeur non plus, hein... 

mais voila, j'allume l'ordimini ce matin, et je tombe ENCORE sur un sujet sur l'ipod...
forcement, j'ai envie de dire : ecoutez de la musique avec ce que vous voulez, mais lachez nous la grappe avec votre ipod...

non mais...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé, je ne vois pas d'autre explications.


 tas de mauvaises langues!!


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vous avouerai qu'on ne parle pas ici d'un sujet qui me tienne particulierement a coeur non plus, hein...
> 
> mais voila, j'allume l'ordimini ce matin, et je tombe ENCORE sur un sujet sur l'ipod...
> forcement, j'ai envie de dire : ecoutez de la musique avec ce que vous voulez, mais lachez nous la grappe avec votre ipod...
> ...


Ben oui, un beau résultat d'une bonne campagne marketing...
On ne parle pas de balladeur, coco, on parle de lifestyle !

Moi, j'ai un shuffle parce qu'il est léger.
A l'époque des premiers iPod, j'avais un iRiver : pas de campagne de pub mais autonomie réelle de la batterie et vraiment reconnu comme DD externe et prix nettement inférieur et radio FM...

Si tu me croises avec mes écouteurs blancs, ai pitié de moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me croises avec mes écouteurs blancs, ai pitié de moi...



j'essaierai, dans ma grande mansuétude...

...
mais rien n'est moins sûr...


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (...) rien n'est moins sûr...


Bon, ben il ne me reste plus qu'à troquer mon iPod contre un gros truc lecteur CD/double cassette à me mettre sur l'épaule.
Ca c'est complètement has been, aucun risque qu'on me traite de fashion victim !


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben il ne me reste plus qu'à troquer mon iPod contre un gros truc lecteur CD/double cassette à me mettre sur l'épaule.
> Ca c'est complètement has been, aucun risque qu'on me traite de fashion victim !



Y aura peut être une entrée ligne ou micro pour brancher ton iPod dessus


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Y aura peut être une entrée ligne ou micro pour brancher ton iPod dessus


Ah voilà ! Ca c'est une idée qu'elle est bonne !!!
Comme ça, j'écoute mon iPod sans risquer la strangulation.
En plus, je me muscle l'épaule et le bras, que du bonheur.


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben il ne me reste plus qu'à troquer mon iPod contre un gros truc lecteur CD/double cassette à me mettre sur l'épaule.
> Ca c'est complètement has been, aucun risque qu'on me traite de fashion victim !


 
un bon vieux ghetto blaster! 

PSP Ipod Killer? si cela sous entend que la PSP devient l'objet du moment, peu importe. Les modes passent. Si cela sous entend que la PSP peut remplacer les Ipod et autres balladeurs, là on plane totalement.

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en balance d'avoir des films (offre minable au passage, si c'est pour se taper les dernières merdes) en 3*3 cm, franchement?

la PSP, c'est le jeu, le reste, c'est anecdotique, non? Pas de quoi concurrencer les engins dédiés


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

PSP iPod killer ?

Simple à savoir : achetez les deux et cognez sur l'un avec l'autre et vice-versa. Le premier qui se casse a perdu.


----------



## appleman (21 Septembre 2005)

L'IPOD c'est simple, petit , tu le sors de ta poche et tu met ta musique point! 
pas de comparaison avec la PSP : les 2 produits auront chacun leur clientèle.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Le pur, le vrai jouera sur sa PSP tout en écoutant sa musique sur iPod.
Ca c'est hype !
Tout autre choix sera totally has been !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

alors, voila......

la PSP et plus chere qu'un iPod a memoire equivalente....evidemment.....
mais elle utilise des disques donc n'a pas besoin d'autant de place....
surtout que la gamme de film commence a s'etoffer....de nombreuses sorties sont prevu....
enfin, en gros elle revient a 250+100 (pour 1Go) soit 350¤
le prix a peu pres d'un iPod 20Go.....
sauf que 

la PSP lit la musique aussi bien et la commande de son casque est particulierement pratique....
mais est limité a 2Go de memoire.....
quand a la lecture des photos....meme remarque....sauf que sur un ecran de la taille de celui de la PSP ont a vraiment l'impression de regarder des photos papier.....vraiment plus pratique que sur cet iPöd...
faut pas deg....qyuand on voit la taille du Nano et qu'on vous dis qu'il lit les photos....limite....


ensuite....reste toujours la limite de taille memoire de la PSP.....mais en plus de lire les photos extremement bien et de lire la musique comme un shuffle (pour comparer la taille)
elle lit des videos (exportable depuis l'ordi) et surtout permet de jouer (le Metal Gear a l'air excellent....Burnout vous bluffe c'est terrible...)
et encore car on semble l'oublier......elle marche en Wifi et BT....et permet de se connecter au net....

enfin, pour moi, le choix est fait....
effectivement si l'on a besoin de transporter tout sa bibliotheque....rien en vaut un iPod....
pour tout le reste......rien ne vaut la PSP..........

mais je la considère surtout comme un bon complément a mon mini.....


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> mais je la considère surtout comme un bon complément a mon mini.....


Toi, tu es hype !


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

à la pointe!

'tain, je te raconte pas les poches...le mini d'un côté, la PSP de l'autre, le tel, le bouquin....faut se lever 1/2 plus tôt pour préparer l'équipage


----------



## Macbeth (21 Septembre 2005)

Enfin faut vraiment avoir besoin de tout ça à la fois... le problème de la PSP, c'est qu'elle s'adresse aux geeks qui aiment regarder la vidéo en tout petit, matter leur photos dans le métro, écouter de la musique et jouer aux jeux vidéos. Franchement, dans l'ensemble il y a en un paquet, mais les gens qui s'intéressent à tout ça à la fois seront toujours moins nombreux que ceux qui se fichent pas mal de jouer aux jeux vidéos et de matter des films en tout petit, mais qui par contre aiment bien écouter la musique et embarquer leur cdthèque partout.
Chacun voit midi à sa porte, pour ma part je n'ai aucune utilité pour la psp pour mon usage personnel, alors que pour un baladeur mp3 (ipod, zen micro ou autre...) oui. je ne pense pas être tout seul dans ce cas. Les support plus spécialisés auront toujours leur place selon moi. Les autres, pour un grande majorité des personnes s'apparentent plus a des gadgets dont la plupart des fonction ne leur servirons jamais a rien.


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à la pointe!
> 
> 'tain, je te raconte pas les poches...le mini d'un côté, la PSP de l'autre, le tel, le bouquin....faut se lever 1/2 plus tôt pour préparer l'équipage


N'oublie pas le Palm, l'APN, la clé USB en pendentif...
Va falloir faire de la muscu pour être techno-hype.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à la pointe!
> 
> 'tain, je te raconte pas les poches...le mini d'un côté, la PSP de l'autre, le tel, le bouquin....faut se lever 1/2 plus tôt pour préparer l'équipage



non, mon sac est toujours pres...
avec aussi l'book......

non, mais serieusement, ayant deux Apn Sony, le terrible avantage de la PSP c'est la possibilité de l'utiliser aussi comme lecteur de carte....et voir directement les photos prisent directement sur l'ecran....


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Enfin faut vraiment avoir besoin de tout ça à la fois... le problème de la PSP, c'est qu'elle s'adresse aux geeks qui aiment regarder la vidéo en tout petit, matter leur photos dans le métro, écouter de la musique et jouer aux jeux vidéos. Franchement, dans l'ensemble il y a en un paquet, mais les gens qui s'intéressent à tout ça à la fois seront toujours moins nombreux que ceux qui se fichent pas mal de jouer aux jeux vidéos et de matter des films en tout petit, mais qui par contre aiment bien écouter la musique et embarquer leur cdthèque partout.
> Chacun voit midi à sa porte, pour ma part je n'ai aucune utilité pour la psp pour mon usage personnel, alors que pour un baladeur mp3 (ipod, zen micro ou autre...) oui. je ne pense pas être tout seul dans ce cas. Les support plus spécialisés auront toujours leur place selon moi. Les autres, pour un grande majorité des personnes s'apparentent plus a des gadgets dont la plupart des fonction ne leur servirons jamais a rien.


Le tout en un, c'est un peu un leurre.
Avant mon shuffle, j'avais un NDeo - joli, avec un bel écran, qui faisait aussi jeu, calculatrice, plein d'option d'équaliser... et plein de bouttons dessus, chacun ayant trois ou quatre fonctions différentes...
Tu finis toujours pas payer cher pour des options dont tu n'as pas besoin et dont de toutes façons tu ne sauras jamais te servir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Enfin faut vraiment avoir besoin de tout ça à la fois... le problème de la PSP, c'est qu'elle s'adresse aux geeks qui aiment regarder la vidéo en tout petit, matter leur photos dans le métro, écouter de la musique et jouer aux jeux vidéos. Franchement, dans l'ensemble il y a en un paquet, mais les gens qui s'intéressent à tout ça à la fois seront toujours moins nombreux que ceux qui se fichent pas mal de jouer aux jeux vidéos et de matter des films en tout petit, mais qui par contre aiment bien écouter la musique et embarquer leur cdthèque partout.
> Chacun voit midi à sa porte, pour ma part je n'ai aucune utilité pour la psp pour mon usage personnel, alors que pour un baladeur mp3 (ipod, zen micro ou autre...) oui. je ne pense pas être tout seul dans ce cas. Les support plus spécialisés auront toujours leur place selon moi. Les autres, pour un grande majorité des personnes s'apparentent plus a des gadgets dont la plupart des fonction ne leur servirons jamais a rien.




c'est ce que je disais, son but, c'est le jeu video avant tout....et si elle a tué un objet....c'est ma GBA.SP....
mais bon, celui qui n'a pas besoin de plus d'un Go de musique.....elle est aussi pour lui...


----------



## Macbeth (21 Septembre 2005)

s'il a besoin du reste aussi.. parce-que bon, je vais pas acheter un baladeur qui fait la café si je bois du nesquick.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> s'il a besoin du reste aussi.. parce-que bon, je vais pas acheter un baladeur qui fait la café si je bois du nesquick.



ok, je recommence.....dans sa capacité de lecteur mp3.....elle n'est destiné qu'a ceux qui ne desirent pas plus de 1 Go de musique......*en plus de ces autres fonctionnalité.....*


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mon sac est toujours pres...
> avec aussi l'book......


 
j'arrive déjà pas à gérer ces "#@ain de fils qui font 25m de long, entre la télécommande, le sehneiser et tout l'bordil


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

En plus, le film pour la PSP sont super cher, aussi cher voir le double d'une version DVD. Aucuns intérêt a ce niveau la.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> En plus, le film pour la PSP sont super cher, aussi cher voir le double d'une version DVD. Aucuns intérêt a ce niveau la.



là, je partage ton avis.....mais il faut voir a plus long terme.....
en tout cas, l'interet est surtout d'acheter la version DVD et de l'encoder pour la PSP.....


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je partage ton avis.....mais il faut voir a plus long terme.....
> en tout cas, l'interet est surtout d'acheter la version DVD et de l'encoder pour la PSP.....


 
un truk de geek, quoi 

laisse tomber stook, ta PSP, elle servira quasi exclusivement à jouer, et là, elle est imbattable


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un truk de geek, quoi
> 
> laisse tomber stook, ta PSP, elle servira quasi exclusivement à jouer, et là, elle est imbattable




ok, ok....je suis un geek......
mais bon....que Burnout dans le train c'est cool....


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok....je suis un geek......
> mais bon....que Burnout dans le train c'est cool....


[/MODE=inculte] C'est quoi un geek ? [/MODE]


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je partage ton avis.....mais il faut voir a plus long terme.....
> en tout cas, l'interet est surtout d'acheter la version DVD et de l'encoder pour la PSP.....



Attention, je ne te jette pas la pierre, j'ai tendance à la geekitude extrême aussi des fois, mais franchement:

- tu achètes le DVD, 
Edit: j'oubliais: tu le rippes 
- tu passes X heures à le réencoder, 
- tu le copies sur ta pitite carte,
- pour le regarder sur un écran de très belle facture certes, mais plutôt petit,

Alors que t'as ton ibook dans ton sac et qu'il te suffit d'insérer le DVD dedans ?  

Cela dit, moi maintenant, j'achète même plus les DVD, je les loue


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> [/MODE=inculte] C'est quoi un geek ? [/MODE]



Bin le geek c'est celui qui se fera chier à encoder son film pour la psp alors qu'il a l'ibook dans son sac et qu'il pourrait le lire dessus


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> [/MODE=inculte] C'est quoi un geek ? [/MODE]



un fan de gadget et nouveauté technologique.....(enfin, je dis fan....mais bon, plutot un psycopathe.......)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bin le geek c'est celui qui se fera chier à encoder son film pour la psp alors qu'il a l'ibook dans son sac et qu'il pourrait le lire dessus




oui, mais je le ripperai quand meme....le lire sur son support bouffe plus de batterie....puis j'aime pas me trimballer mes dvd....

mais pour revenir a la psp....vraiment son principal avantage....c'est la lecture de photo avec un ecran digne d'une photo papier.... (outre sa capacité a jouer et pour comparer a un iPod...)


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bin le geek c'est celui qui se fera chier à encoder son film pour la psp alors qu'il a l'ibook dans son sac et qu'il pourrait le lire dessus


Pour ça, j'avais entendu le terme de "nerd"
Je confond avec autre chose ?


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon, tout le monde a zappé mon pavé de fin de première page, je pensais pourtant y donner un avis interessant et une explication première de la PSP. 

Je suis tenté de copier coller, mais je ne le ferais pas, je suis vexé à mort, moi ignoré par tout le monde, je retourne dans mon temple shintoiste pour la peine  

Adieu monde cruel


----------



## woulf (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, j'avais entendu le terme de "nerd"
> Je confond avec autre chose ?



Bon on dira que le Geek est ou se veut branché.
Le nerd c'est le binoclard à lunettes qui passe son temps derrière un ordinateur, avec de l'acné juvénile à 30 ans, etccc. bonjour cliché 

Le geek est clairement beaucoup plus fashion victime en matière technologique et gadgetophile


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde a zappé mon pavé de fin de première page, je pensais pourtant y donner un avis interessant et une explication première de la PSP.
> 
> Je suis tenté de copier coller, mais je ne le ferais pas, je suis vexé à mort, moi ignoré par tout le monde, je retourne dans mon temple shintoiste pour la peine
> 
> Adieu monde cruel


Ah ouais, effectivement, je ne l'avais pas lu ton pavé - ce en quoi j'ai eu tort, vu mon ignorance crasse du Japon et de ses moeurs.
Mais je reste sur ma première intervention : même pour 1h30 de transport, je préfère un bon bouquin + zique qu'une PSP.
De toutes façons, moi, les petits japonais qui perdent du temps dans les transports, je m'en fous du moment qu'ils me fabriquent ma PSP que j'achèterais pas


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon on dira que le Geek est ou se veut branché.
> Le nerd c'est le binoclard à lunettes qui passe son temps derrière un ordinateur, avec de l'acné juvénile à 30 ans, etccc. bonjour cliché
> 
> Le geek est clairement beaucoup plus fashion victime en matière technologique et gadgetophile


Merci, je vois mieux la différence.
Donc, j'ai fait mes études avec plein de nerds et si mon compte en banque était d'accord, je serais un vrai geek !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je vois mieux la différence.
> Donc, j'ai fait mes études avec plein de nerds et si mon compte en banque était d'accord, je serais un vrai geek !



bien résumé....


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, moi, les petits japonais qui perdent du temps dans les transports, je m'en fous du moment qu'ils me fabriquent ma PSP que j'achèterais pas



Tu es tout pardonné, et puis avec une mentalité comme ça, je n'ai rien à redire, j'adhère totalement


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

ça y est j'ai lu ton pavé Ycare 

reste avec nous!


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> [/MODE=inculte] C'est quoi un geek ? [/MODE]



Un fana de technologie nouvelle qui a le dernier téléphone portable a la mode, un powerbook alors qu'un iBook lui suffirait, une PSP alors qu'il ne joue pas mais regarde des films et un iPod bien sur.

En général, c'est pas toujours très flatteur.

Lis ce site, ça t'en apprendra plus 
http://www.copinedegeek.com/


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Un fana de technologie nouvelle qui a le dernier téléphone portable a la mode, un powerbook alors qu'un iBook lui suffirait, une PSP alors qu'il ne joue pas mais regarde des films et un iPod bien sur.
> 
> En général, c'est pas toujours très flatteur.
> 
> ...




merci, je croyais en etre un......et en fait non....super.......


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai lu ton pavé Ycare
> 
> reste avec nous!




Oh ils sont mignons, en plus ils lisent mon roman ininteressant :love:
Merci ^^, pour la peine je reste :style:


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, je croyais en etre un......et en fait non....super.......



:mouais:   Le bandeau publicitaire pseudo drôle sur "Le geek qui murmurait à l'oreille des PC" ça fait peur quand même... :affraid:

Maman, à quoi j'ai échappé, merci de m'avoir forcé à ne pas passer plus de 10h par jours sur l'ordi


----------



## shinjilestat (21 Septembre 2005)

Pour en revenir au sujet du topic, je ne pense pas que la PSP va "tuer" l'IPod.
Pour avoir eu les deux depuis un moment (juin pour PSP et août pour l'Ipod), la PSP en tant que lecteur MP3 , c'est pas ça, surtout en été.

Et bien oui, je ne critiquerai pas sa capacité, ni la qualité du son, ni son autonomie, mais plutôt sa taille.
La PSP est très difficile à caser dans une poche contrairement à l'Ipod et c'est ce qui a fait pour moi la différence.
A cela il faut rajouter la sacoche de transport pour celle-ci car sinon adieux magnifique écran et on s'aperçoit vite que transporter la PSP pour n'utiliser que sa fonctionnalité MP3/Atrac3+ devient ingérable.

De plus, on n'oubliera pas la facilité d'utilisation d'Itunes par rapport à Sonicstage (qui au passage fait ce qu'il veut quand il veut  ).

Par contre, pour lire une vidéo dans les longs transport en commun, je ne connais pas mieux.
Et les bons jeux sont là et d'autre arrivent :love: .


----------



## vincmyl (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi je pense que ce n'est pas du tout les meme cibles, et puis les cartes Memory Stick sont cher


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que ce n'est pas du tout les meme cibles, et puis les cartes Memory Stick sont cher



Je suis entièrement d'accord, et chaque appareil sa fonction. De toute façon, le iPod nano peut contenir 1000 chansons, qui écoute 1000 chansons par jour ? Impossible, la batterie ne tiendrait pas, alors franchement arrêtez de déconner avec votre PSP, c'est une console de jeu !

Et je suis d'accord aussi avec le coup de la plage, j'aime bien l'idée de mettre sa PSP dans sa poche, histoire de montrer que t'as un gros engin dans celle-ci...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Septembre 2005)

Le meilleur moyen de te la faire voler


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

Aussi oui 

De toute façon j'aime pas trop la PSP, je suis plus Nintendo.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Septembre 2005)

C'est quand même une belle machine mais moi j'ai une PES 2 alors bon


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

Pareil, une PSTwo pour être précis (la toute plate). J'avais un GameCube avec plein de bons jeux mais je me la suis faite voler quand on a cambriolé mon appart, j'étais bien content. ALors j'ai changé pour essayer, et c'est sympa.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

vous allez quand meme pas comparer une PS2 avec une PSP....moi qui suis rarement chez moi...
je trouve la PSP parfaite (mais bon,j'ai quand meme 2 iPod....)....


----------



## chroukin (21 Septembre 2005)

> vous allez quand meme pas comparer une PS2 avec une PSP....moi qui suis rarement chez moi...
> je trouve la PSP parfaite (mais bon,j'ai quand meme 2 iPod....)....



C'est pas la question, on ne compare pas une PS2 et une PSP..; T'as vu ça où :/


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> mais moi j'ai une PES 2 alors bon



ok, c'etait du vincmyl syle.....j'avais pas fait gaffe....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Aussi oui
> 
> De toute façon j'aime pas trop la PSP, je suis plus Nintendo.




moi aussi....mais la GBA SP a fait son temps et la DS est loin d'avoir le niveau de la PSP....
je regrette ma Pc Engine....:love:....


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)(mais bon,j'ai quand meme 2 iPod....)....


Et combien d'oreilles ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> je me la suis faite voler quand on a cambriolé mon appart, j'étais bien content.




*Envoie-moi ton adresse par MP*
et je veux bien faire ton bonheur


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et combien d'oreilles ?



si tu savais....


----------



## chroukin (22 Septembre 2005)

> Envoie-moi ton adresse par MP
> et je veux bien faire ton bonheur



Trop tard y'a plus rien maintenant, tu serais passé trop tard !!!  :rateau: 

A moins que tu ne veuilles faire 14h d'avion pour Vancouver mais je doute que financièrement tu t'y retrouves après (900 euros A/R)


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2005)

En fait on a rien compris, voila l'iPod Killer ...



Et pour le plaisir de rire : 





> comme le dit Riven, "l'iPod est loin derrière"...


 (et ma soeur loin devant )


----------



## chroukin (22 Septembre 2005)

Ouha, je suis impressioné...  L'écran a l'air si simple à lire... 

Mais y'a mieux : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-09-22/#11605

Moi je suis impressioné encore une fois... Ils auraient pas un peu de retard là...


----------



## vincmyl (22 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'aime pas du tout le design


----------



## chroukin (22 Septembre 2005)

Ben le design, je pense que ca doit pas trop être lisible, ils voient ça comme un concurrent du iPod mais je ne pense pas qu'il fasse réellement le poids face à celui-ci. Et puis Dell, ça a jamais eu une renommée astronomique concernant les accessoires, ils font juste de bons ordis (certes très moches) et des bonnes offres.
Enfin c'est mon avis


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

aux dernieres nouvelles, le seul vrai iPod killer, il a pris le marché Japonais et Anglais et sort bientot au US.....
et c'est une info France info...
hop...


----------



## chroukin (22 Septembre 2005)

Voici ce qui va réellement tuer l'iPod : 










ok, je sors...


----------



## vincmyl (22 Septembre 2005)

Faut aimer le design   :mouais:


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

Et c'est écouteurs blancs là, tu ne les aimes pas non plus ?


----------



## chroukin (23 Septembre 2005)

La première photo est sensée représenter quoi au juste ?

Même question pour la deuxième en fait  :mouais:


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> La première photo est sensée représenter quoi au juste ?
> 
> Même question pour la deuxième en fait  :mouais:



Euh... c'est plutôt clair pour moi, la première est une pub Frisk prise dans le métro (Tokyo), concernant un lecteur mp3 Frisk d'où les "256M" et "Digital Audio Player". Enfin peut-être que ce n'est évident que pour moi ... 

La deuxième bah... on le voit aussi, ya une PSP noire, et une PSP blanche, car le 15 septembre est sorti la PSP blanche ici.
Faisant référence aux écouteurs blancs et pour alimenter le sujet de la PSP.

Mais peut-être je me suis trompé de sujet... ah nan c'est bien ça .

C'est parce qu'il est 5h30 chez toi que tu fatigues ? :sleep:


----------



## chroukin (23 Septembre 2005)

> C'est parce qu'il est 5h30 chez toi que tu fatigues ?



Moi il est 21h32 alors ca va niveau fatigue...


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Moi il est 21h32 alors ca va niveau fatigue...



C'est sympa la cote Ouest en ce moment ? ^^


----------



## chroukin (23 Septembre 2005)

Un peu noir à cause du manque de soleil la nuit en fait... 
Sinon très bien, Vancouver est une superbe ville en pleine nature, mais l'eau est pas super chaude...


----------



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2005)

Elle doit être vraiment salissante la PSP en blanc non?


----------



## chroukin (23 Septembre 2005)

> Elle doit être vraiment salissante la PSP en blanc non?



Oui ça doit être assez joli. Mais ce n'est pas fait par hasard... iPod Nano noir et blanc, PSP noir et blanc, ils se cherchent un peu !

Quand Apple s'essaie au noir, Sony s'essaie au blanc ! Tant que ca ne pénalise pas le client... bien au contraire, et c'est le but de la concurrence.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2005)

C'est de bonne guerre :love:


----------



## chroukin (23 Septembre 2005)

En même temps, en tant qu'inventeur du Walkman et du Discman, SONY doit les avoir là de s'être fait piquer le marché comme ça ! Passer de près de 100 % du marché à - de 25 en quelques années... J'aimerais pas...


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

Salissant la PSP blanche ? Bah nan, vu qu'il la range toujours dans des housses et tout ^^. moi perso un joujou de ce prix là je le laisse pas au fond de mon sac comme un vieux iPod vec iSkin .

Et puis je ne l'ai pas encore eu entre les mains en blanches, donc aucune idée réelle... mais je la trouve très belle néanmoins


----------



## geoffrey (23 Septembre 2005)

> aux dernieres nouvelles, le seul vrai iPod killer, il a pris le marché Japonais et Anglais et sort bientot au US..... et c'est une info France info...



Enfin en meme temps, 





> *Selon la direction de Sony France*, le pari serait déjà gagné sur le marché japonais et sur le marché britannique.



Ca reste du barratin commercial, la preuve c'est le success de l'iTunes Music Store au Japon et en Grande Bretagne depuis son lancement il y a peu.

Mais bon, y'a du progress puisque Sony a pompé son soft sur iTunes, ca commence a rentrer dans leur tete que le succes de l'iPod tient beaucoup d'iTunes et du Store.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

waoaw....la PSP blanche est magnifique......!!!
(pour info il avait deja fait ça avec le PS2, M$ avec la Xbox et nintendo avec ces GB et GC, c'est classique....je n'y vois pas d'attaque envers apple....)

mais malheureusement en France, elle est pas prevu...bah, j'aime bien la noire....c'est deja ça...

quand au coté salissant de la blanche....pas plus que la molette d'un iPod....c'est ch*** d'ailleurs ces molettes toutes sale.....


----------



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2005)

Il y aura moyen de s'en procurer je pense via le net


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Si ça n'a pas été dit : un iPod killer avec deux heures d'autonomie ?


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Si ça n'a pas été dit : un iPod killer avec deux heures d'autonomie ?



Heee ... :mouais: Elle a plus de 2h la PSP quand même, je compare pas à l'iPod, mais faut pas abuser quand même


----------



## Ycare (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waoaw....la PSP blanche est magnifique......!!!
> (pour info il avait deja fait ça avec le PS2, M$ avec la Xbox et nintendo avec ces GB et GC, c'est classique....je n'y vois pas d'attaque envers apple....)
> 
> mais malheureusement en France, elle est pas prevu...bah, j'aime bien la noire....c'est deja ça...



Je sais, moi je pense que je vais craquer dès que j'ai ma paie ^^.

Trop la classe dans l'avion ... pendant quelques heures 

Par contre tous les jdr en Jap, ça me saoule d'avance -_-, c'est bien pour apprendre la langue, mais pour la détente ... :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Si ça n'a pas été dit : un iPod killer avec deux heures d'autonomie ?



on est pas loin des 4/5 heures.....et tu sais, mon mini qui n'a pas encore 1 ans....est passé de 8h à moins de 4 heures....alors.....
heureusement que j'ai mon shuffle....qui lui possede une vrai batterie.....
puis, sur un pod....on ne lit pas un film ou joue a un jeu....et l'ecran.....
tout ça, il faut l'alimenter.....
vous avez tendance a comparer uniquement sur les capacité musicale...mais la force de la PSP c'est avant tout le jeu bien sur....mais aussi les photos....voir des photos sur un ecran d'ipod....franchement, c'est limite alors que là....Waoawwww....!!! (puis y a les film....)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

J'exagérais volontairement. Mais en utilisation mixte (un peu de jeu, de musique et de vidéo) la PSP est une catastrophe énergétique, et je pense sincèrement que la portabilité est fortement limitée par le câble d'alim.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2005)

Et puis l'écran est quand meme exposé aux rayures et choc


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et puis l'écran est quand meme exposé aux rayures et choc



Ben oui, tu veux faire comment.....c'etait deja le cas des GameGear (Sega) GB (toutes sauf les SP et DS) PcEngine (Neogeo)......et meme l'ipod...., non...?


----------



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais l'ipod quand meme moins puisqu'il est plus petit


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'ipod quand meme moins puisqu'il est plus petit



ok, donc deux solutions....soit tu veux un ecran qui s'abime moins mais qui te fais voir des photos sur un timbre poste...soit tu te retrouve avec un ecran digne de ce nom mais exposé au rayure...
et puis comme t'es pas trop con, t'achete un bel etuit (qui est deja moins cher que celui d'un ipod) et dans lequel tu mets ton shuffle, ton casque, ton chargeur, tes jeux et tes cartes memoires....fou, non...?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

donc la solution : plus d'ecran, plus de rayures... 

rhaaa, j'ai eu une psp pour la premiere fois entre mes mains cette semaine... elle est terrible
pour moi, je ne vois aucun interet de l'acheter... j'en aurais pas l'utilisation... surtout a ce prix, je vois pas ce que je ferais d'un truc comme ca... (mais, je parle de moi la...hein 'tention )

par contre, j'ai vraiment été impressionné... l'ecran est trop bien... connextion wifi, les petits disques trop trippant... j'ai testé burnout dessus... c'est pas mal... meme si je prefere le coté "ludique" de la DS au niveau des jeux.... 'fin de tte manniere, je me ferais tjrs plus plaisir avec ce bon vieux zelda sur N64, qu'avec le denier GTA sur PS2...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

> ... elle est terrible



Je chambre mais c'est une bête de technologie la PSP, aucun doute là-dessus. C'est juste que je ne vois pas ce qu'elle pourrait concurrencer : elle fait plein de choses mais pas longtemps, et pour un prix prohibitif. Ca ne m'empêche pas de saluer la prouesse.


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Septembre 2005)

Je vois que le sujet fait beaucoup de bruit ^^


----------

